# سوال فى انواع حمامات السباحة



## hany_kortoba (4 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اتمنى ان اجد الوقت الكافى لاحد الزملاء المتخصصون فى تصميم وتنفيذ حمامات السباحة لاخبارى عن الفرق بين الاوفرفلو والاسكيمر
مع جزيل الشكر للجميع​


----------



## web tiger (15 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم أخي
بالنسبه للأوفر فلو فهو يعمل في الحالات الطارئه فقط بحيث اذا زاد منسوب المياه في الحمام عن النسوب الطبيعي حتي لا تغرق المنطقه المحيطه بالمياه
اما الإسكيمر فهو يعمل في حالة التشغيل الطبيعي حيث انه يكون به شفط باستمرار فيقوم بسحب وش المياه فقط وتنقيتها من أوراق الأشجار والشوائب الطافيه أعلي المياه


----------



## ehab elshamy (16 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
الفرق بين الاوفر فلو والاسكيمر ليس كما ذكر الاخ الفاضل اعلاه فهما نظامين منفصلين تماما ولكل منهما اسس تصميم مختلفة
نظام الاوفر فلو:
يتم دفع المياة المفلترة من مداخل بالارضية ويتم سحب 80%من المياة للفلترة من نقط صرف موجودة بمجري الاوفر فلو الى خزان موازنة ثم الى دوره الفلترة علما بان ال20% المتبقية تسحب من نقط الصرف الارضية بحمام السباحة
نظام الاسكيمر:
يتم دفع المياة المفلترة من مداخل بالحوائط الجانبية ويتم سحب 90%من المياة للفلترة من نقط الصرف الارضية بحمام السباحة اما الاسكيمر يكون لسحب المياه السطحية فقط ولا يوجد خزان موازنة


----------



## hany_kortoba (17 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكر واجب*

السلام عليكم
اشكر كل من ساهم فى زيادة المعلومات عندى 
اشكر المهندسweb tiger
وشكر خاص للمهندس ايهاب الشامى
ارجو من المهندس ايهاب ايضاح اكثر للنظامين ويا ريت تكون مع بعض الصور 
هل نظام الدورة المدمجة والتى يستخدم مع بعض الشركات الكبرى لتنفيذ حمامات السباحة تختلف كثيرا عن النظامين السابقين
مع شكرى وتقديرى للجميع​


----------



## hany_kortoba (17 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكر واجب*

االسلام عليكم
اشكر كل من ساهم فى زيادة المعلومات عندى 
اشكر المهندسweb tiger
وشكر خاص للمهندس ايهاب الشامى
ارجو من المهندس ايهاب ايضاح اكثر للنظامين ويا ريت تكون مع بعض الصور 
هل نظام الدورة المدمجة والتى يستخدم مع بعض الشركات الكبرى لتنفيذ حمامات السباحة تختلف كثيرا عن النظامين السابقين
مع شكرى وتقديرى للجميع​


----------



## ehab elshamy (17 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
لا شكر على واجب
وسوف اعمل على تزويدك بجميع ما طلبتة بعد اجازة العيد مباشرة ان شاء الله لوجودي خارج البلاد
وشكرا


----------



## hany_kortoba (17 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
جزاك اللة كل الخير 
تعود بسلامة الله​


----------



## ahmednouraldin (17 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hany_kortoba (11 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
المهندس وائل 
لقد وعدتنا بتوضيح انواع حمامات السباحة 
نحن ننتظر هذا التوضيح​


----------



## خالد حسني الشريف (12 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اود ان اوضح الفرق بين الاوفر فلو والاسكيمر اولا يتم عمل خزان خاص لنظام الاوفر فلو وذلك حتي يستوعب الازاحة الناتجة عن نزول عدة اشخاص الي الحمام حيث تكون المياة عند اعلي نقطة للحمام مما يعطي شكلا جميلا لصفحة المياة كما ان المياة المتدفقة من الطلمبات تعود مرة اخري الي الخزان (خزان الموازنة ) عن طريق مجرة الاوفرفلو وهكذا 
اما نظام الاسكيمر فانة يعتمد علي انخفاض مستوي المياة عن سطح الدييك بالحد الذي يسمح بازاحة المياة داخليا مع وجود فتحات الاسكيمر في نفس المنسوب المنخفض وبالتالي لا نحتاج الي خزان وهذا هو الفرق بالاضافة الي ما ذكرة السادة المهندسين سابقا


----------



## hany_kortoba (12 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
المهندس خالد
جزالك الله كل الخير 
كتبه فى ميزان حسناتكم 
يا ريت اذا كان فى صور للتوضيح اكثر
مع جزيل شكرى لمجهودكم​


----------



## محروس الصيعري (23 يناير 2012)

شكرا لكم جميعا على التوضيح


----------



## hanye (26 أكتوبر 2014)

hany_kortoba قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اتمنى ان اجد الوقت الكافى لاحد الزملاء المتخصصون فى تصميم وتنفيذ حمامات السباحة لاخبارى عن الفرق بين الاوفرفلو والاسكيمر
> مع جزيل الشكر للجميع​


http://www.build-yourhome.com/?p=2592
http://www.concept-amr.com/concept/index.php/ar-swimming-pool/ar-horizon-swimming-pool
ارجو ان يكون هذا كافيا وبالله التوفيق


----------

